# Sun Sparc processors



## Anonymous (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi guys

Firstly thanks for letting me join. 

Secondly does anyone know about the types of yields from Sun Sparc ceramic processors please?

The types I have are:

Sparc ii
Sparc iii
Sparc iv (both the pinned and non pinned variety)
Sparc 64V

If you need any further info please feel free to ask.

Kind Regards

Jon


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ummm very low yield... 8)


----------



## sjaak (Feb 22, 2012)

With kind regards


----------



## cnbarr (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey sjaak,

52 pentium 4 (3 are bigger then the rest with big underside) 
8amd athlon brown fiber
4 amd athlon 64 green fiber 
1 amd athlon 64 brown fiber
1 amd athlon x2 green fiber
9 amd athlon caramic
2 amd k6 caramic
6 intel pentium caramic
6 intel pentium black fiber
1 intel i66

You have about 1.5g with all the ceramics together, and maybe another 2g with Pent4 and fiber cpu's. But if your new you will likely make more selling then refining, but if it is the gold you want, hold on to them. Download a copy of C.M. Hoke, "refining precious metal waste" (can be found in many members sig. lines), read read and reread it, study the forum, use the search function as all the answers are here. All the members will help if you show initiative and commitment to education and safety.

Hope this helps,
Chris


----------



## sjaak (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey Chris 
Thank you for helping me out. 
I can gett at least 10 of these procesors every week, so maybe i just should wait till i have way more and then proces it. 
I only take out the cpu from desktops, what other type of electronics is worth taking for scrap?

Kind regards 

Sjaak


----------



## sjaak (Feb 23, 2012)

Btw i also got 5kg of RAM 64 mb to 512
is that worth procesing as well?


----------



## kuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello Sjakk , how are tricks?
I hope your well!



sjaak said:


> I only take out the cpu from desktops, what other type of electronics is worth taking for scrap?



As far as I know , every part of a computer can be recycled.
If your aim is to collect computer parts because you want to extract and refine precious metals from them , then CPU's and RAM are good materials to start collecting.
On motherboards and daughter boards there are a whole host of other precious metal containing components , such as gold connector edges (fingers) , gold plated pins , gold plated connectors from connections such as serial ports and USB ports , I.C.'s , and some capacitors , among others.
There are many discussions in the forum covering these various components and their removal from boards , try to read through them at your leisure as there's a lot to go through! 
There are also other parts inside a computer that can be sold to a scrapyard , such as copper wires , aluminium and stainless steel heatsinks , and if you have enough to make the journey worthwhile the steel cases and even sorted and shredded plastics can be sold depending on the merchant.
It's worthwhile pointing out that some boards (sound and video cards for example) and components could be worth more as working second hand parts than they would be in scrap value , regardless of how you scrap them , so sometimes it will pay off to check these things before tearing them up.
Have fun with it chief , and kind regards , 
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## sjaak (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you very much Chris
I will stay collecting cpu and RAM. Meanwhile i read about scrapping and processes till i got more then enough to start the proces

Kind Regards

Sjaak


----------



## kuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello Sjaak , how are things?
I hope your well!



sjaak said:


> I will stay collecting cpu and RAM. Meanwhile i read about scrapping and processes till i got more then enough to start the proces



That's the one chief , 8) 
All the best for now , play it safe and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## sjaak (Feb 25, 2012)

his


----------



## kuma (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello Sjaak, how are tricks?
I hope your well! 
I don't have any yield data for Am 486's , but the Pentuim Pro's are said to be one of the better ( if not the best ) yielding processors out there , and I believe that they can contain as much as half a gram of gold each , but this would be on a good day and after extracting every last milligram , nice find!
The $104 price tag that you have seen for the PPro's reflects the fact that they are being sold as working units , and in no way represents their gold content.
With regards to the collectors value of your Am 486's , I've had a look on ebay , and the price seems to range fairly erratically from around $10 for an " untested " unit right up to $199 for a unit being sold as " fully operational ".

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-AMD-486-DX2-80-Mhz-Processor-CPU-/180825179320?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1a0544b8

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CPU-Processor-AMD-A80486SX2-66N-486-DX2-66-Mhz-Vintage-/330667128979?pt=CPUs&hash=item4cfd4bf893

There are 19 different variations of the Am 486 processor and some of these may be more desireable than others , I really have no idea on this but it would be worth checking out before you do anything with them.
I sincerley hope that some this can be of some use to you!
All the best with it chief , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## sjaak (Feb 27, 2012)

oke


----------



## kuma (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello Sjaak , all good thanks!
_I'm so sorry chief_ , I'd read your post wrong and I just saw PP , and not IPP , and I took it as you reffering to Pentium Pro ,  
Another member ( cnbarr ) recently processed some these ( ipp ) processors and managed an average yield of 1 gram of gold per lb of these type of chips ( http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=12921 ).
From the numbers given in that thread , it takes sixteen ipp's to make a pound , so in theory I would guess that each CPU would yield 1/16th of a gram of gold.
(Edit to add before posting , in some of the pictures of the material to be processed in the thread mentioned above , the pins had been removed , I don't know whether or not these pins were included in the batch , this would affect the yield data one way or another).
I would hazard a guess and say that if your processors have bent pins , they would no longer hold any collectors value , but that is a guess.
With regards to finding out the resale value of computers and parts , ebay is your friend.
I believe that checking the completed auction listings and seeing what certain items have sold for gives you a good idea of what people are willing to pay , I'm sure that it's a ploy used by many on the forum.
Again , I'm so sorry for reading ipp wrong , my bad! 
All the best for now , and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 8, 2012)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Ummm very low yield... 8)



Hi there

Can you let me know what you're basing the assumptions on please? The pinless processors I can agree will have a gold yield that is low, however the ceramic pinned chips I have are surely not that bad.

I can provide further types/information if that helps? 

Jon


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Sep 8, 2012)

This is the rule of thumb I go by...

In order of most value (including difficulty to process and precious metal content)

Anything pre 2002 is going to have more precious metal content than after, that's right around the time gold prices started going crazy, and industry responded by making the gold plating much more economical by upgrading the technology and making gold plated items with less gold.

Lb per lb the best processors for yield are the older ceramic double gold cap CPUs. Pentium Pro's have the most individual gold, however the smaller double gold capped (meaning the heat spreader is gold plated, and there is also a gold plate on the bottom) have higher ratio of gold per ceramic. All these should have pins

Ceramic single gold cap (just the heat spreader) pinned

Ceramic pinned with no gold cap

I have processed pinless, fiber, transitional fiber in the past and wasn't happy with the work involved to yield ratio so I don't bother with that type of material anymore, I sell it to someone who does. The pinless chips like the Sun chips have very very little Au at all. I processed 150+ that I received at no cost, and didn't feel that even free it was worth the time, effort and energy to process them when I could process other ceramics and get far better yields for the same amount of work. The regular fiber are easy enough to deal with, but again very low yield. The transitional fiber or black fiber have iron instead of kovar in the pins, which makes it all more difficult.

Anyway, that's my two cents and humble opinion...

Good luck

Scott


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Scott

Many thanks for the reply. I'm going to use the pinless processors to at least "learn the trade" so to speak, without wasting too many of the pinned ceramics.

The pinned ceramics I have are all 1995-2003 manufacture dates, so thanks very much for the information. I appreciate it.

Regards

Jon


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 14, 2012)

Sun Sparc may easily triple value when used to charm fellow geeks. 
Here is how geeks hauteur-couture looks now only to find out how to fix those sun sparc pieces all around on that belt and money maker is born. :lol:


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 14, 2012)

A Pentium Pro belt buckle would look good.

Jim


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 14, 2012)

Sounds like good ebay idea - how to add value to computer scrap. Definitely worth pursuing. Unfortunately I do not have any ppro or sun sparc at hand but I will rummage thru my stockpile and will find something. For sake of yield test I will get some belts too. :mrgreen:


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh bugger my first thread and you lot derail it :lol:


----------



## joem (Sep 15, 2012)

patnor1011 said:


> Sun Sparc may easily triple value when used to charm fellow geeks.
> Here is how geeks hauteur-couture looks now only to find out how to fix those sun sparc pieces all around on that belt and money maker is born. :lol:



HA HA HA HA ho ho ho hehehe
Oh Patrik you crack me up.
But seriously, where can I get a belt like that!
8)


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 15, 2012)

DIY
http://www.instructables.com/id/Geeksta-Processor-Belt-Buckle/

Or visit my eBay shop with electronic clothing accessories which I plan to set up in future :mrgreen:


----------



## sjaak (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey people
iam still collecting gold containing material got lots and lots of it becouse i always ask if i can gett some from the univerity and schools, but i collected lots of very old stuff from the univerity wich have lots of chips that are selling for high prices on ebay. I only dont know if these chips are way more worth when they are on board so i just lay the boards here. It are chips from a magnetic lab that just threw them away. can i post some pictures so someone can tell me what is can do with it before i extract gold from it. It really contains lots of gold containing material.

With kind regards,

Sjaak


----------



## butcher (Dec 2, 2013)

You can find documents here on the forum showing many of the common types of CPU and sometime get approximate yield data...

My guess is many times Ebay pays more than refining, but I do not do Ebay so I can be wrong.

Post some pictures I am sure these guys will help you figure out what you have.


----------

